# Wiring to radio on 2008 swift



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

i have just bought a swift voyager and on the whole i am absolutely delighted with it.I have found both the styling and build quality to be very good,certainly as good if not superior to my previous van(auto trail).
The one thing that doesn't work is the radio.I got a reply from kath at swifts stating the unit should have a permanent supply from the leisure battery(via the 12V fuse box)I have traced the cable into the radio.it is grey and red but does not have a 12V feed to it ie it is "dead".Does anyone know where the other end of this wire goes?Does it do all the way back to the 12V fuses in the van or is it tapped from somewhere else.I realise the van is still under warranty but having seen the original connections behind the radio I would rather do it mysef.PS i am a qualified sparks so do know what i am doing!Also the aerial doesn't work and I am thinking the 2 are connected in so much that the aerial may also require 12V to operate.Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated because at the moment it is driving me mad.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried asking Swift for a wiring diagram? They may provide it.

Worth a try.

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

If you send me a PM with your details, we will see if we can sort it out next week.

Thanks
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we too have a radio that doesn't work 8O despite Swift having sent out someone to look at it.............we keep saying we are going to get it sorted with someone local, but as yet a year on we haven't done so.

We feel the problem is the aerial and where it is wired etc must admit that it is one of the thngs we have actually been disappointed with.............although the guy from Swift (I think his name was Matthew) listed several faults with the radio when our Bolero was brand new.

Fiat were supposed to have sorted this out when the vehicle was in for recalls but to be honest the radio has never worked properly.

*Edit to add part of my post on the 18th Dec last year


```
Hi Graham Swift sent someone out to our house to check out the problem he couldn't do anything to sort it and this is what he wrote. 

*No connectivity between aerial signal plug below/behind lower glovebox and aerial. 

*12 volt supply not present at connector behind glovebox. suppy is present behind radio (A5)
```


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi we too have a radio that doesn't work 8O despite Swift having sent out someone to look at it.............we keep saying we are going to get it sorted with someone local, but as yet a year on we haven't done so.
> 
> We feel the problem is the aerial and where it is wired etc must admit that it is one of the thngs we have actually been disappointed with.............although the guy from Swift (I think his name was Matthew) listed several faults with the radio when our Bolero was brand new.
> 
> ...


I guess at the time we thought the guy from Swift was an auto electrician who was going to come and sort out the radio whilst here.,

But other than that we are delighted with our Swift and would def buy another.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Auto electrician*

My advice is to take your MH to your local auto electrician. They install 100's of up market and bog standard in car audio units and they know what they are doing
Just out of interest, I installed an alternative head unit in my Ducato/Rapido and had a problem with the live feed from the aux circuit in the van switching on the ignition in the cab
If you want to have you unit on when the ignition is off you need to have diodes in the circuit to stop the 12V from the van electrics getting to the feed to the ignition
A small step for an Auto electrician but a giant leap for me
I am now about to install a Kenwood 7200 double DIN unit that will incorporate my reversing camera display, sat nav and DVD/CD/tuner display When I say I, I mean an auto electrician of course
I wonder if it will cure the clutch judder as well!!!
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a suggestion i made a complete power feed from the leisure batteryand plugged it in the back of the radio, i just left the original plug uncoupled, no more timed out and we have the radio on 24/7 without compromising the start battery, you can buy the din plugs at halfords or your local autowreckers or if you cant do it yourself your local auto electrician/audio specialist will do it for you.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Radio Wiring*

Ovalball,

Firstly can I ask are the map lights working, they use the same supply. If not can you check at the 'B' Pillar on the six way connector if you have voltage there on the same colour wire (Slate + Red, S/R).

If this becomes too involved please PM me with your contact details and I'll call you back as soon as I can.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a 2008 Voyager too, recently our Blaupunkt radio went silent, in effect the radio worked but no sound, it just so happened that we were in our local Fiat service garage at the time, and the guy who is the guru for the Ducatto told us that the body of the vehicle is computerised and any fault will automatically disengage the radio??? don't ask me the techy questions, we took it to our Swift dealer who discovered that the speakers were touching the body of the vehicle and needed resiting anyway this fixed the problem. All this happened after a completely dead battery which was replaced by Fiat as faulty.
Not sure if any of this was at all helpful.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yesterday we had an auto electrician to ours, he was here just over an hour and sorted it all out for £30.........he was quite shocked to find that the Fiat garage had actually done what he called a 'bodge up job' which he showed to my Husband.

One year on from buying our Swift hurrah we now have a radio that actually works and £30 well spent...........he buried the new aerial in the passenger window.


----------

